# Trust Greddy - High Capacity Sump extension RB26



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Sumo Power are UK agents for Trust Greddy Japan, as distributors we offer a direct link to the finest JDM parts for you GTR with one of the largest selections of tuning parts in Europe.

If you are building a stroked engine we highly recommend that you increase the capacity of your sump .

This product is a weld in extension and also includes its own Greddy extended oil strainer.



For pricing and more info please use the link to our website -
https://www.sumopower.com/Brands/GREDDY/OIL-PAN-UP-GRADE-KIT-RB26-13525900

UK stock @ Sumo Power , and we ship worldwide with affordable freight options


----------

